# potency



## blondlebanese (Oct 22, 2015)

from what I understand there is no way to increase potency of a plant.  potency is predetermined by the plants genetics.  we can grow it faster and more yield( with co2, nutes ) but, not stronger potently(is that a word?) true or false?


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2015)

yes that is correct. the best any grower can do, is give the plant everything it needs, when it needs it. selective breeding is what has increased the potency of cannabis.


----------



## DankColas (Oct 23, 2015)

When you harvest also dictates its strength with in its limits. So you can get the max or anywhere below. Its all part of the fun. The grow is so exciting to me!


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 24, 2015)

the fact that potency can't be improved on kills some of the exitment of the grow for me.  so much for dialing in.  just growing is easy after a grow or two.  even when I goofed up the smoke was still great.  my biggest learned lesson was to relax,  and the plants will grow just fine.  that's the reason I smoke is to relax.    I'm very relaxed right now.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2015)

A dailed in grow will have higher potency. Dailed in the generics will be at their limits.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 24, 2015)

Exactly. Dialing in the growing environment is ideal for getting the plants to produce at their full potential. It also helps to produce better yield and flavors. After that, my concern is not dialing it in but maintaining consistent harvests.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep,,,its like an engine. That engine what ever size it is ,,,is only capable of so much horse power,,and to get its full horse power it has to has to be dialed in with the correct parts and an awesome mechanic. But it will only put out what its capable of without blowing it up,,or in the plants case,,killing it.


----------

